# can't load 'kernel'



## douglasfim (Nov 30, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.1 - 8.2 - 9.0-RC2

all had the same error *can't load 'kernel'*

appears only an "*OK*"


```
OK lsdev
cd devices:
  disk0: BIOS drive C:
    disk0s1: NTFS/HPFS
    disk0s2: Linux swap
      disk0s3a: FFS
    disk0s5:  ext2fs
  disk1: BIOS drive D:
    disk1s1: ext2fs
  disk2: BIOS drive E:
    disk2s1: NTFS/HPFS
pxe devices:
```

already used the FreeBSD MBR and Lilo

FreeBSD is installed on disk0s3a: FFS

*UFS2* partition


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just guessing!!! but,   (If it works, maybe a fix in the freebsd-questions list 
/boot/loader.conf
(rootdev="disk0s3a")  )

```
boot /dev/disk0s3a/boot/kernel/kernel
```


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 1, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Just guessing!!! but,   (If it works, maybe a fix in the freebsd-questions list
> /boot/loader.conf
> (rootdev="disk0s3a")  )
> 
> ...




```
OK boot /dev/disk0s3a/boot/kernel/kernel
can't find '/dev/disk0s3a/boot/kernel/kernel'
OK
```


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 1, 2011)

the hard drive has *2TB*, the first partition "disk0s1" has *1.5TB*

I installed PC-BSD with ZFS and gave the same error.


----------



## cbes (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

Had the same problem when upgraded from 8.2 to 9.0 using freebsd-update. For some strange reason after upgrade the /boot/loader.conf file had an entry:

```
kernel="GENERIC"
```

Just removed that and all was fine again.


----------



## labrocca (Jul 6, 2013)

`boot GENERIC`

That worked for me just fine. I had a crash on a 8.4 -> 9.1 freebsd-update.  Hopefully I can resume and get this going correctly.


----------

